# Is it me or the bike?



## Grahame (2 Jun 2011)

Hi,

I'm a bit of a newbee and novice.

As a kid I actually did a bit of track riding with the school. After that, I used bikes recreationally but nothing with any distance.

Time passed and I got older. I used to run a lot and then messed up my knees and ankles after my fourth long, slow marathon. I bought a Raleigh Pioneer Metro LX in 2009 and used it occassionally, but now the bug has got me and I have started to do more and more riding on it. The longest ride I have done is 20 miles at an average of 13-13.5 mph (Although I did hit 30mph for a short and glorious time!)

I live in the Fens and although we have no hills, we almost always have winds. I find it hard riding into headwinds and it seems strange that I seem to get them whichever direction I take!

Anyway, sorry for the preamble but I'm getting there now.

Here is the spec for my bike:

Frame: AIRLite City trekking frame - Fork: Rigid Unicrown fork - Gears: Shimano FD-C051 front and Shimano RD-TX50 rear derailleurs - Shifters: 21 speed Shimano EZ Fire shifters - Crankset: Suntour XCC-100 Alloy 170mm cranks with 28/38/48 tooth chainrings - Brakes: Powerful light-action alloy V Brakes - Wheels: Accedo double-wall alloy rims with CNC braking surface running on nutted alloy hubs - Tyres: Kenda Keen 700c x 38c - Handlebar: Riser bar - Stem: Adjustable alloy quill 25.4mm x 105mm - Saddle: Selle Royal Nuvola with Cut n Look design - Seatpost: Steel 350mm x 27.2mm - Pedals/Extras: Resin trekking pedal with non-slip rubber insert. Comes complete with Full Mudguard set with rear carrier and Hesling chainguard.

The weight of this is 16kg approx.

I spend almost all my riding time in the top three gears and it seems that the gear ratios may not be any good for speed. In addition, I wonder how much speed I am using just dragging the bike along. 

My question is, I fancy getting a Carrera TDF Limited Edition road bike. I don't have much cash to spare but it seems that it has a reasonable write up. 

Will I be able to go faster and easier on one of these with the same effort compared to my Raleigh?

Sorry for the non techie nature of the post. I hope that you all understand what I am saying!

Regards
Grahame





*
*


----------



## sabian92 (2 Jun 2011)

If you went to 700x25 or 23 tyres you'd go faster (although not by much). 16KG is a fair weight as well, how much does the Carrera weigh?


----------



## Grahame (2 Jun 2011)

sabian92 said:


> If you went to 700x25 or 23 tyres you'd go faster (although not by much). 16KG is a fair weight as well, how much does the Carrera weigh?



10.9kg evidently


----------



## Banjo (2 Jun 2011)

you would go faster on the Carrera due to the lighter weight and thinner tyres , obviously the drop handlebars will help you battling into headwinds. Be warned though it takes time to get used to a racing bike at first it may be uncomfortable and not much quicker until you get used to it.Once you master it you will love riding it.

Keep the raleigh as a workhorse bike.

Your story is very similar to mine ,I have been riding a road bike for about 2 years and cant get enough of it.

Personally I would look at a Specialized Allez before buying the Carrera but its down to personal choice.


----------



## corshamjim (2 Jun 2011)

Doubtless a road bike will help, but I wonder too if you are pushing too high a gear. Try a lower gear and it will certainly feel easier - my guess is you will probably find yourself going faster too, and enjoying it more.


----------



## evilclive (2 Jun 2011)

Grahame said:


> My question is, I fancy getting a Carrera TDF Limited Edition road bike. I don't have much cash to spare but it seems that it has a reasonable write up.
> 
> Will I be able to go faster and easier on one of these with the same effort compared to my Raleigh?



Provided it's comfortable, yes, but you probably ought to try pedalling faster in a lower gear too.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Jun 2011)

+1 Especially if you have knee problems.

Also, if you have the cash, I'd go for a better bike, like a Boardman that also gets a very good write-up.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2011)

I own a Ridgeback Velocity, which isn't too far specced from your Crossfire, with that I only usually average around 13.5mph, if I really work I can get it to 15mph but thats with a lot of sweat ;-). With my faster hybrid (lighter/ narrower tyres) before it was converted to drops, I'd typically average around 14.5-15mph without additional effort and with work I'd get it to average upto 17.5mph. I also own drop bar bikes and with them I'm cruising at at least 15.5-16.5mph average without any additional work and with work Ive had them in the 18-19mph zone without drafting and 21-22mph with, so yes a new bike will make a difference if you've got a decent engine. I love the velocity though and it does everything I ask of it and it more practical for these things, like said if you have the cash, its a great excuse for n+1.


----------



## sabian92 (3 Jun 2011)

Grahame said:


> 10.9kg evidently



Why the sarcastic reply? You didn't state it or originally. That and I actually gave you some bloody advice, the sarcasm was unneeded.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2011)

sabian92 said:


> Why the sarcastic reply? You didn't state it or originally. That and I actually gave you some bloody advice, the sarcasm was unneeded.


I read it that the hellfrauds claim its 10.9kg but the OP doubts this hence the smiley, not at all sarcastic towards you. Its the same with a lot of bikes, the manufactures claim x but on further inspection, its a certain size of frame and frame only etc.


----------



## Grahame (3 Jun 2011)

sabian92 said:


> Why the sarcastic reply? You didn't state it or originally. That and I actually gave you some bloody advice, the sarcasm was unneeded.



Sabian,

Sorry, I didn't mean to be sarcastic in any way. I just answered the question and put a smiley on the end. I apprecaite any comments and help that people give me and in no way would I give offence. 

May I suggest that you remember that 1. I am a newbee and this was my first reply posting. 2. that you shouldn't assume the worst of people.

Regards
Grahame


----------



## asterix (3 Jun 2011)

If the roads are flat then bike weight is far less of a factor than the power you can output and your air resistance (do you wear lycra or baggy stuff?)

Cycling in the top three gears suggests you are pedalling too slowly. Using a fast cadence is something few people do without practice and you might have to force yourself to use unnatural feeling lower gears until one day it it will feel right and you will be turning those cranks at high revs. 

As your fast muscles replace your slow muscles then you can push taller gears at the same fast rate and find your bike is going much quicker.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jun 2011)

What speed do you pedal at?
Many people recommend that spinning your legs at around 90 rpm is the most efficient way to pedal as you put less strain on your legs for the same speed.
Untill i got a speedo i did not believe it but i dropped to a slower gear and pedaled a bit faster and i was doing the same speed as i was when i tied to grind a high gear.

if you are interested in Carrera TDf i will be selling a second hand one in about a month when i get my new cycle to work bike.

The one i have is 3 years old approx , 54 cm frame ( real size if the head tube were flat ) with a 55 cm top tube.It has had a new chain+ cassette in the lat 2 months and better (sora) rear shifter.Double wrapped tape on the handlebars for extra comfort as i ride on country lanes .

Suit some one 5 6" to 5 9 " approx


----------



## david k (3 Jun 2011)

bike weights, read the small print, often refers to certain conditions


----------



## Grahame (3 Jun 2011)

Thanks for all the great replies. I was a bit worried about the weight quoted by Halfords on the Carrera!

Regarding the cadence whatsit, I will try to go down a gear or two and spin my legs a bit faster. I'll let you know how I get on.

Regards
Grahame


----------



## gbb (3 Jun 2011)

Hiya Grahame...
I know what you mean about the wind and the Fens  

Bike weight on the Carrera ? i wouldnt lose too much sleep over it. I had a raleigh chimera, chr-mo framed, weighed a ton compared with the Bianchi. But, it didnt matter which bike i used over say a 35 mile loop, there wasn't much difference in time taken to do the same ride. Yes, a lighter bike is better, more pleasureable to ride, but everything comes priced accordingly. 
I loved that Raliegh, it may have been heavy compared to a more expensive bike, but that didnt make it a bad bike.


----------



## Pigo (4 Jun 2011)

Grahame,
Its not you or the bike...... Those Fen Winds are always out to get you!
I used to ride across there alot on my ten ton mtb, now I ride across on my 'pick it up with your finger' cyclocross bike & i'm only a little faster but I put that down to the fact that i'm fitter now!
Today I was struggling to stay above 10 mph on the way out due to the winds coming from all directions!
Sometimes there is nothing to do but curse it & push on but you will get stronger the more you do it! 
Keep at it!


----------

